# Names?!



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Alright, so tomorrow I am getting to super small girls, and of course I'll post pics when I get them, but for now, does anyone have any cute names?


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Ooooooh, I love coming up with girl names. What colors? Did you resolve your vet-bill questions? 

Amethyst
Angel
Addy
Brianna (I love that name, it's one of my character's little sister in my book. She's very feisty and wants to be "all grown up")
Bonnie
Carlie
Carmen
Crystal
Darlene
Edith
Francis
Imogene
Margaret
Maggie (a mom from one of my books, who paints her living room in no less than 32 colors...) 
Ava
(sorry, losing alphabetical order... I'm just going random now.)
Anastasia
Monica
Kate
Becka
Erin
Ashley

Ok I guess I'm running out of steam. :lol: I know, I tend to go for people-names, and names that mean something to me. But naming is the most fun. "Words are man's most powerful addiction." 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Erm

Bubble
Squak
layla
littlelee
Smudge
Fairy
Lola
Lela
Stitch
Scrunchy
Nibbles


Jess x


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I kinda like the name Stitch. That's pretty cute. 
I think I might name one of the girls that. Hmmmm. I kinda was considering naming one Lily after my friend Lily. 
but I just wanna be sure.
COME ONE PEOPLE! Please more suggestions!


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

I notice you didn't answer Mary's question, so keeping that in mind I'd suggest name one can be "I hope I don't get a tumour" and name two can be "I hope you don't get a tumour either".

Cheers,
Zoe


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh sorry, I did resolve the vet-bill thing I guess. There was never a question in my mind about treating them, I could never let them go on sick and just sit there and watch, so I hope you were being sarcastic and joking about what you said. I was just wondering if there was any way I could avoid even having to go to the vet in the first place.
Look, not to sound rude, but please, can we all remain nice. Everyone else on here seems to be completley congradualted when they get new rats, mostly what I have gotten is critism. 
It's not like I haven't owned rats before...


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

The problem is while your asking the correct questions, the difference between boys and girls, how to keep them apart from each other, tumors in girls, cages, ect. your failing to take anyone's advice. This is why your being met with criticism.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Did you consider that I might no agree with the advice OFFERED? Offered is the key word, I don't have to take it or agree with it. So you're going to get mad at me and critisize me for not agreeing with you? Wow....


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyways....This thread was made for name suggstions. Does everyone reall want my girls to go nameless?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't think the point of asking advice is to have your own opinion, being given alternative opinions, then accept your own opinion anyway.

But I digress.

Perhaps names would be easier to choose once people have seen pics. I always find a name to suit the rat, rather than deciding it before meeting the rat.


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

My current female's names are Maggie, Bella, and Pancake. My past female's names were Bubbles and Buttons. I hope you find names for them.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Koala and Panda.
Bellatrix and Narcissa.


----------



## jmk3482 (Aug 7, 2008)

Ruby
Mokie
Meeko
Maiko
Joanna
Marie
Red
Juliet
Mary
Olivia
Fay
Henrietta
Anna
Nina
Ling
Sally
Molly
Veruca
Zoey
Joey
Daisy
Belle
Sadie
Cocoa
Sarah
Jenny
Carrie
Jordon
Jackie
Jean
Judy
Margie
Betty

Does that help? :lol:


----------



## uniFREAK134 (Jul 19, 2008)

what about Jenny? or tarrie.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

2boysloose said:


> Did you consider that I might no agree with the advice OFFERED? Offered is the key word, I don't have to take it or agree with it. So you're going to get mad at me and critisize me for not agreeing with you? Wow....


I don't want you to get these rats.

We aren't criticizing you. We're TELLING you - we are experts at this stuff, you are doing things WRONG. You are asking us advice and then wasting our time by making up your own answer and ignoring what we say.

DON'T get these rats!


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

KayRatz said:


> 2boysloose said:
> 
> 
> > Did you consider that I might no agree with the advice OFFERED? Offered is the key word, I don't have to take it or agree with it. So you're going to get mad at me and critisize me for not agreeing with you? Wow....
> ...


Agreed. There is very little opinion when it comes to the best way to keep a pet. Things like proper cage size, having money for vet care, etc. are _not_ matters of opinion.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow. You never had a problem with me owning my two boy rats, and maybe that's because I take fabulous care of them. Darser recovered from a stroke so bad, that he couldn't move either front legs, and was temporarily blinded, in only 10 days, because WE took the time to take him to the vet. Cadvan has never been to the vet, or had to, because WE took the time to properly care for him.
I am getting these rats, and that is because I know I take good care of them. You people are going way beyond boundaries. Who else on this forum have you told not to get rats or own rats, and why? What threat am I to them, because to tell someone that, you better have a darn good reason or proof that I am purposly causing my rats bodily harm. 
You guys are going to the extreme. I am a perfectley good rat owner.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

By the way: HOW DO ANY OF YOU KNOW THAT I WASN'T PLANNING ON GETTING THEM BIGGER CAGES AS THEY GOT BIGGER THEMSELVES?! 
Did any of you take the time to actually ask that?! NO!
You'd rather assume other wise, so you could put someone down.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey 2boysloose

If you are determined to go ahead with your plan to get more rats there is something else I have been wondering about so can I make a suggestion. Or at least clarify something.

You currently have two boys who live separately because one has aggression issues, yes? So one lives alone because he prefers to and the other lives alone because he is forced to?

If that's the case have you thought about getting two baby boys instead? That way you could introduce them to your friendlier male and if all goes well he will have ratty company which would be really lovely for him.

What do you think?


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

He rather seems to enjoy living alone, although I admit getting two baby boys was a big consideration. Cadvan was my first rat (the friendly male), and he always had the cage to himself, except when I put Darser in their, he hated it. He was only bullied, and was very secluded and scared at the scent of another male rat. I think he prefers living alone, and honestly, I think Darser does to. He just hates other rats, lol.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cadvan has only ever lived alone though (or with Darser who bullied him) so you've no way of knowing for sure if he really prefers it unless you try introductions again. I don't know how old Darser was when you got him but it should be easier with two babies because they're not going to challenge Cadvan or bully him.

I've had a similar thing with an older boy. He seemed fine by himself but I went ahead and got two new boys anyway and I persevered with introductions even though they didn't go well at first. It took almost 3 months from the first meeting till they were living together but it was so worth it. He has ratty friends now and when I see him asleep in the hammock curled up with the other two it just warms my heart, you know.

Two boys/ two girls - I don't see how it's really going to make a difference to you, but it could make a world of difference to Cadvan if they end up being his cage mates. It could also benefit Darser because maybe he is a social rat and it's just Cadvan he doesn't get on with. If he had the opportunity to mix with two new boys on neutral ground during free-range time he might really enjoy it. Plus having all males will give you the opportunity to have them all out together, whereas with girls everything will always need to be separate.

Anyway, if you are determined to get more rats will you at least reconsider the sex of them? It could be an amazing thing for your existing boys if it works out and don't they deserve another chance to find out if they can live (or at least interact) within a social group?


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

I agree with Zoe, 2Boys, that's definitely something to consider. 

I will not "tell" you what to do, IMHO that is a rather assumptive way to address this. I'm not your mom, tho I am A mom, and sometimes might sound like I'm using my "mom" voice. :lol:

I had a similar situation with one of my guinea pigs. I truly thought he was destined to be alone forever, as he would not get along with ANY of my other five males. In the end, I bought another young boar, knowing it might not work out and I might have to rearrange housing yet again to make room for Sir Nibbles, the new boy. 

Thank goodness, Milk finally decided he'd put up with Sir Nibble's presence, and now they cuddle together regularly.

So, IMHO, it could improve your rat's lives if you considered buying two boys instead of two girls, and intro'ing them to the boys. 

I'm glad to hear you're buying a larger cage, and glad you figured out the vet issues. I'm sorry you felt attacked. There are many people on this forum, with passionate views, and you may meet disagreement from time to time. 

Don't feel you have to apologize, it just gives those who would attack you and your opinions an opening. If you _know_ you're taking care of your rats, if you know you're getting them the larger cage, and you've talked to your parents about the vet-bill issue, you're not just deliberately ignoring the advice and facts you're given. Don't worry about what some people think of you, and for goodnessakes don't apologize.

It would have been more appropriate to mention in the other thread about cage size that you plan to buy the bigger cage at Christmas time. Then people could've understood that no, you do not plan to leave these rats in a too-small cage. They might not have liked your choice to get rats now and the cage later, but that's their problem, not yours. You'll never please everyone, and "if you're holding out for universal approval, I'm afraid you'll be disappointed." (Albus Dumbledore)

(However, if you can remember who he was talking to, and in which book, you'll have MY approval!!) :lol:

*taking off the mom-cap now*

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I agree with Zoe, why not try boys instead. It will be well worth it in the end. I had an aggressive male, i gave up on him after being bitten many times and him causing his brother serious bodily damage. I gave him to a woman who wanted to work with him on his aggression. She had him neutered, and only 3 months later he is living in a cage with 5 other boys and I am soo happy for him.. ( at this time I was not ready to aquire any other ratties to try introductions)

It is never good to give up on a rat, just because he didnt get along with one, doesnt mean he hates all rats.

Give it a try...


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys are barking up the wrong tree. This kid is 13 and knows everything don't ya know...


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

lovinmyworm said:


> You guys are barking up the wrong tree. This kid is 13 and knows everything don't ya know...


Oh well, 13 wasn't SO long ago I can't remember what it was like. 

I prefer respectful education to browbeating and insults. I find it more effective in the long run.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mary, You might want to PM 2boys and take her under your wing, I wish I had time but with the rescue litter and all the munchkins in my care...

We are all a litle jaded these days, having seen/hearing about rats in not-so good cages/environment, etc AFTER they were bought. We were happy when 2boys posted and started asking questions but now we realize that she is just doing this for herself...she wants hyper young girls...sigh.

I also say if she feels she must have new rats she should get baby boys.

There are so many rats out there she could save in the future if she just lets herself have a learning curve and listens to others who have owned rats properly for a long time. I have owned rats since I was 8 years old, and I now shudder to think of the type of owner I was 

My rats have owned _me_ for the last 4 years...


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Ha... I don't know if my wings are big enough, or whether all the chicks would consent to gather, even if I spread them wide.

I understand the feeling. I feel the same way some days. People so often make me... tired. Sometimes I have to pull back, rest and replenish, and then pick up and go on. 

I do go on, because I believe people can change. _I've_ changed. I believe in what this forum stands for, education.

I can't save them all, Shelagh, literally or figuratively. I have to remind myself constantly, or I'd be overrun with trying. As I said to someone else today, I have a sphere of influence this big: (...). Within that sphere, I'll advise, direct, comment, whatever I think will work to effect change. Outside that sphere... Well, my wings only stretch so far.

I hope things ease up in the rescue business soon, so you can have a rest. The dark is too big for us, but within our circle, we can cast a light.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------

